
Mondo breaks crowdfunding raised £1 million on Crowdcube in just 96 seconds - tim333
http://uk.businessinsider.com/mondo-crowdfunding-record-crowdcube-2016-3
======
tim333
And I was going to log in today and kick in a grand. 96 seconds. Didn't expect
that.

